# The operation cant be completed because an unexpected error occurred (error code 0).



## smseto (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know how to get around this since I bought a new WD 1T external and now cannot transfer files that are larger than 3G


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 7, 2010)

What type of format is used on the hard drive now? fat32, for example, would have a file size limit of about 4 GB maximum.
If you are not going to use your hard drive on a PC running Windows, then you can reformat your hard drive to Mac OS Extended (also known as HFS+). Use your Disk Utility to change that format.


----------

